# Spanging the Pigs



## Shwillam (Mar 8, 2017)

So we just had an interesting interaction with the cops.
We're in Nevada on our way to SLC, stopped to gas jug. We were surprised when the manager came out but didn't say anything to us. A few minutes later a cop rolls in and says he got called about us asking for money, I offered to leave when he said I wasn't allowed to and to please give him my ID.
I asked if I was being detained, the answer being yes, but only because he was checking for warrants and if we didn't have any he was going to give us a $10 has voucher. 
After checking our names and some friendly banter he actually did offer us either $10 in food or $10 in gas. 
He was surprisingly nice other than kind of giving us shit about coming from California and grilled us a bit on if we had recently smoke cannabis or were carrying any in the car.
Long story short, we totally Spanged the cops lol. 
Nevada has treated us surprisingly well this time around. Usually this is one of those states I avoid like the plague but even the pigs have been pretty cool to us.
Thanks Cpl. Thomas for the gas.
Get a better job lol.
Stay safe out there kids


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 8, 2017)

im always surprised when people say they still get vouchers like that, ive never personally been given the old free hotel voucher and kinda figured it had gone away years ago. must be a different deal out west because if you were on the east coast i doubt you would of gotten shit haha.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 8, 2017)

I've never gotten one before, I was surprised too. 
Never gotten or heard of the hotel voucher before


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 8, 2017)

the last story i read about someone actually getting a hotel voucher was when food stamps were actual paper notes not a debit card type deal. so yea...that was a minute or two ago.


----------



## Brother X (Mar 9, 2017)

Back in the stone age (the 80s to you whippersnappers) gas and food vouchers in the midwest and certain small towns in the west, were a thing. I only used the privilege when I was flat done and busted, but they were handy. I also used a few hotel vouchers when it a was inclement outside. Just sayin', they were a real thing and not mythical. </grandpa>


----------



## Jone (Mar 12, 2017)

I was recently told, while spanging, salvation army in kcmo has 3 day hotel vouchers. I was told 'freinds of a carpenter' in vancoover, oregon, has gas vouchers. I tried calling places for gas vouchers before, they are quite rare. In once met a woman, using a week long motel voucher in soutern oregon. She had two teenage kids with her in her station wagon n those poor kids really needed that. So yeah. I've never used or received any gas or hotel vouchers. I was recently on tribal land, n a woman told me to ask the security at that particular compound, it was a truck stop at a casino, n said they give gas vouchers. I didn't go ask tho. I just moved on.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 12, 2017)

I've gotten "vouchers" in the form of convenience store gift cards from the fuzz, kind of a modern spin on the concept of a voucher. They do sell certain chain hotel gift cards at Wallacemart, so this has to be a thing still somewhere.

They also occasionally have southwest airlines gift cards there too, I'd take that over a hotel...basically free permission to live in the airport once you get a boarding pass, miss your flight and be friendly rarely have I had any extra fee. AND then you get a flight somewhere, AND another airport to live in once you land. That's a triple win.

"Uhh I know I said I'm hungry, but can you buy me this $150 Southwest Airlines gift card instead? Thanks."


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 13, 2017)

The other day, a bicycle cop in Austin, TX gave me a $20 because I was the only dirty kid in a group of about 6 of us who didn't get mouthy when he ASKED us to not take up so much space on the sidewalk. 

I got up, took my dog + pack, and left. The others wanted to argue with him. 

He caught up to me on his bike about 10 minutes later, and he goes "here man, get yourself some decent breakfast in the morning.", and does the old 'handshake money slip' thing. 

I didn't realize it was a $20 until after he rode away and I pulled it out of my pocket to check what he gave me. Lol.


----------



## tacopirate (Mar 14, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> the last story i read about someone actually getting a hotel voucher was when food stamps were actual paper notes not a debit card type deal. so yea...that was a minute or two ago.



I think the last time I saw actual "stamps," I was at people's park..

We were stopped for spanging at a rest stop in AL once and they gave us vouchers to grab gas and food. I have a few places give me vouchers for $50 a few times but they're only usable at certain stores. 

I had always heard that Catholic Charities would help with bus tickets, but I've never tried.


----------



## HayleezKomet (Oct 24, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> im always surprised when people say they still get vouchers like that, ive never personally been given the old free hotel voucher and kinda figured it had gone away years ago. must be a different deal out west because if you were on the east coast i doubt you would of gotten shit haha.


yea def not on the east!! actually kinda shitty lol


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 25, 2017)

got a moti tonight from a sweet lady, former officer now volunteer fire fighter. even got a shower and pork chops at the fire house. courtesy of mostly my dude I'm with. got a 5 kick last night in NOLA from a statie, also dudes spange. got a wicked old tattoo of anti cop stuff, but they're usually good ppl...usually..


----------

